# At how many 'Unread posts' do you feel you've neglected your TC?



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

or, does it make you feel guilty...that you haven't been on...i know sometimes i do...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I feel guilty when I see "You Have No Unread Posts" because then I know I'm on my "waste your time on the web" mode when I half-consciously skip from one site to another despite I have nothing to on any of them.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't feel guilty. There are some topics I have little interest in, and certainly nothing to contribute toward. There are also threads I miss because I only look at the first page of unread posts before I move on to some of my other interests. I also think the threads the software thinks I've read may not be. 

But guilty? No. There are more important things to feel gulity about. Not working on my art is a big one.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's never a case of guilt for me. It's more a matter of: at how many 'unread posts' do you feel overwhelmed? !

I like to make sure I know of all the new threads and discussions popping up, although this doesn't mean that I take part in them all. There are some discussions that, either from the title of the thread or from the first few posts, I will never return to if it appears in my unread list, while I'm always going back to my favourites.

Typically, I wake up in the morning with 100-300 unread posts, open all of the threads I want to read/comment on in separate tabs (probably somewhere in the range of 8-15), mark the forums as read, and then go about my business! I hate it when I get busy and leave the forum for a few days and come back to >1000 unread posts; it doesn't make me feel guilty, just terribly annoyed that I've likely missed out on engaging discussion!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Polednice said:


> It's never a case of guilt for me. It's more a matter of: at how many 'unread posts' do you feel overwhelmed? !
> 
> I like to make sure I know of all the new threads and discussions popping up, although this doesn't mean that I take part in them all. There are some discussions that, either from the title of the thread or from the first few posts, I will never return to if it appears in my unread list, while I'm always going back to my favourites.
> 
> Typically, I wake up in the morning with 100-300 unread posts, open all of the threads I want to read/comment on in separate tabs (probably somewhere in the range of 8-15), mark the forums as read, and then go about my business! I hate it when I get busy and leave the forum for a few days and come back to >1000 unread posts; it doesn't make me feel guilty, just terribly annoyed that I've likely missed out on engaging discussion!


That's actually what I meant!...of course we don't really feel guilty but overwhelmed sometimes, yes


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

For me, the usual number at which I start feeling overwhelmed is in the range of 100-150 "unread posts". I might say--just in passing--that I also feel just the slightest twinge of guilt {or maybe neglect is a better descriptor} as well! :devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

kv466 said:


> or, does it make you feel guilty...that you haven't been on...i know sometimes i do...


 Whaaat??? I never neglect my Talk Classical. My unread posts number is zero. Traitor!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hm... sometimes I skip a day here and find like 300-something posts, so I try to flip through those Threads in Bold Print without reading them. I only look at the posts in the Community Forum, Classical Music forum, and Orchestral forum for the most part, I neglect almost everything else. Occasionally I look at the Composers Guestbook, Woodwinds section, and some others. There are a lot of forum branches here I haven't even looked at, even after being here more than a year.  But I think I have at least one post in each of the sections by now.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

300 or so is normal for me from day to day. I wouldn't freak out unless it got up to 700+. I'm visiting a little more frequently now, just to see what is going on that crazy atonal thread! ha!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

None. I don't pay much attention to those figures. (And most of them are probably in some obscure Opera forums anyway.)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Serge said:


> None. I don't pay much attention to those figures. (And most of them are probably *in some obscure Opera forums* anyway.)


Sure, pal.

Let's put things in perspective:

Piece of evidence A: Your thread containing a poll asking how in the hell would anybody befriend opera lovers. 17 replies. Some 400 views. By the way, *your* vote was the *only* one to go against opera lovers. *All* other voters told you the opposite. Frustrating, huh?

Piece of evidence B: Our most recent project in the Opera forum, just finished a couple of hours ago. 2,072 replies. More than 26,000 views.

So, we're obscure, huh?

No wonder you don't pay attention to these stats. They don't really support your side.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Uh-oh, factions forming.

It says my count right now is 22, but I know I haven't read all of the forum except 22 posts. There are some entire subforums I haven't even clicked on. So yeah, I don't really know how it works.


----------

